# Does he have fin rot? (pics)



## BubsyismyBetta (Jun 17, 2006)

I was just curious if it looks like Bubsy has fin rot. There are no holes or anything, and he swims and eats fine but his fins just look...weird compared to a lot of other bettas' I've seen. Is it just the way this breed is supposed to look or does something look "off" to you too? Thanks for the help. Oh yeah, the camera really washed out his face/head in the second picture, it doesn't look nearly as gray as it does in the picture, it's actually a blue color in real life.


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Bubsy looks like a crowntail betta if you are referring to the spikey things


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

No he doesnt have finrot....(unless hes a veil tail). Thats a crowntail betta they all look like that


----------



## BubsyismyBetta (Jun 17, 2006)

Now I feel dumb, haha. Thank you for the replies! :grin:


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Lol dont feel dumb were all here to learn


----------



## Nippyfish (Apr 25, 2006)

... and a beautiful crowntail at that!


----------



## BlackArchFish (Apr 29, 2005)

My dad thought the same thing when he saw those at a petstore he was like "Ooow, these ones have fin rot." and I looked and said "No...that's how they were bred, it's the type they are."
It's really not a stupid question since most people are used to seeing the bettas in the stores that are veil tails (Less expensive I believe) and so are widely sold rather than those.
Congrats on the find!


----------

